# Google- The Restless Leg Syndrome, SIBO, Celiac Connection - Celiac.com



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*The Restless Leg Syndrome, SIBO, Celiac Connection**Celiac.com*Weinstock discovered the association while treating a patient for *Irritable bowel Syndrome* (*IBS*) who also suffered from RLS. Treatment of the *IBS*, *...*<nobr></nobr>
View the full article


----------



## mindnbody (Sep 1, 2009)

IBSGroupster said:


> <img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*The Restless Leg Syndrome, SIBO, Celiac Connection**Celiac.com*Weinstock discovered the association while treating a patient for *Irritable bowel Syndrome* (*IBS*) who also suffered from RLS. Treatment of the *IBS*, *...*<nobr></nobr>
> View the full article


Thanks for this article.I have RLS and I've been taking Requip for it. It does work.I guess I'm one of the few people that has RLS in my scalp. I also have it my arms and legs, but the scalp sensations have been the worst. None of the sensations are good, but the scalp sensations are very annoying. There's also a pain component with these sensaitons in my scalp.It's very good to know that there's a link between RLS and digestive problems.


----------

